# Is a full cover of peel & stick best on a 3:12 roof in a hurricane prone region? Might it be over engineered for the tropics?



## Boyblue (6 mo ago)

I'd love to use use Ice & Water Shield but it's so expensive here (over $200/roll). Because it was designed originally for northern climates I'm wondering if it's over engineered or is it actually perfectly suitable? In any event is there a product made specifically for tropical environments? I feel anything with Ice in the name can't be made with us in mind 

Mind you I'm asking this about a shingle roof that has lasted 30 years with double 30# felt underlayment. I am intrigued by the shiny new toy but only if the price makes sense. Is there a self-adhered underlayment that is inexpensive and has good long term adhesion.


----------

